# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  αυπνια

## nikopoul

γεια σας, ηθελα να σας ρωτησω για προβληματα αυπνιας που μου παρουσιαστηκαν
οταν αλλαξα τα φαρμακα απο ζυπρεξα σε ρισπενταλ και που μου παραμαινουν και σημερα
οπου παιρνω αμπιλιφαι των 20. ειχε κανεις αλλος αυπνια και τι εκανε για να τη σταματησει;;

----------


## πίστη

η αυπνια ειναι παρενέργια αυτων των φαρμάκων η μηπως σε απασχολει κατι ή εχεις χαλια διαθεσεη και σε επηρεαζει και δεν κοιμασαι?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

ποσο καιρο παιρνει αμπιλ

----------


## path

Ακου nikopoul, ενα απ τα κύρια και πρωταρχικα Ζητουμενα απ τα φαρμακα που μας δεινουνε ειναι: να Ηρεμησουμε κάπως και να εχουμε εναν καλυτερο υπνο απ οτι πριν .
Οτιδήποτε αλλο ειναι επιεικως απαραδεκτο , να μου δωσεις εσυ ενα φαρμακο και να μου πεις να περιμενω, σ ενα μηνα, σενα χρονο ,σε μια αιωνιοτητα να με θεραπευσει (?)

δεν μενει κατι αλλο , (δυστυχως), απ το να αλαζεις γιατρους και φαρμακα ωσπου να βρεις κατι που θα σε βοηθησει ,μη παιρνεις φαρμακα που δεν ειναι για σένα ....

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

γεια σου νικοπουλ
επειδη και γω εχω θεμα αυπνιας απο τα αντιψυχωσικα παιρνω σιρκαντιν των 2
αργει να σε πιασει αλλα μετα κανεις πολυ πιο νορμαλ υπνο και εισαι πιο ξεκουραστος το πρωι!
δεν ειναι υπνωτικο ειναι μελατονινη που ειναι η φυσικη ορμονη του υπνου..

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

και η βαλεριανα ειναι μια λυση 3 ταμπλετες πριν τον υπνο(βεβαια βαλεριανα πανω απο 2 βδομαδες χωρις διαλειμα δεν μπορεις να παρεις αλλα εχει μακρυπροθεσμη δραση)

----------


## vlack_swan

> γεια σου νικοπουλ
> επειδη και γω εχω θεμα αυπνιας απο τα αντιψυχωσικα παιρνω σιρκαντιν των 2
> αργει να σε πιασει αλλα μετα κανεις πολυ πιο νορμαλ υπνο και εισαι πιο ξεκουραστος το πρωι!
> δεν ειναι υπνωτικο ειναι μελατονινη που ειναι η φυσικη ορμονη του υπνου..


Σε πόσες ώρες απο την στιγμή που θα το πάρεις δηλαδή;

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

οταν λεω αργει εννοω κανει καπου 20μερες να πιασει αλλα μετα κοιμασαι σε καμια ωρα

εντιτ:πρεπει να το παιρνεις παντα ιδια ωρα ομως γιατι ειναι ορμονη!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

εγω ο δημητρης κατα αυτο του φορουμ(και σαχλας στα τσατ παρεπιμπτωντος) ενα ξερω οτι παν μετρο αριστο στην υγεια ειναι το μυστικο οπλο καθε σχιζοφρενη τουλαχιστον

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

για να το συνδιασω με το θεμα εφαρμοζοντας αυτη τη ρηση(παν μετρο αριστο στην υγεια(ετσι σκεφτομαι εγω)) καταπολεμας και την αυπνια(θελω να πω)

----------


## nikopoul

οχι δεν εχω χαλια διαθεση απλος αισθανομαι την νυχτα σα να ειμαι ξυπνιος και θελω να συκοθω λες και ειναι πρωι .

----------


## nikopoul

> ποσο καιρο παιρνει αμπιλ


περνω αμπιλιφαι για κανενα μηνα

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

προσεξε καλυτερα να μην πινεις καφε απο το απογευμα και μετα

----------

